# Mini Jack Breeding / behavior



## vetasst (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, well Hershey is going to be bred to my two girls this spring, he will be 3, and Snickers 4 and a maiden Jenny, Butters 6 with a 5 mo old foal now. Here are my questions. Hershey has never been bred and I am hoping he will not loose he absolutely loving personality once I breed him. I would like to have some input on pasture breeding vs. hand breeding. Did i mention this is my first experience with this also. The girls come "in" about a week apart from eachother and seem to be "flirty" with him now. I am looking to do this in April-if all works out well. Is there any way to tell if he will be a rough breeder? I don't want anything to happen to my girls. Is there any pre work, i am excited but i am a little nervous about the whole thing also. Please any advice would be appreciated


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have done both hand and pasture, with our jack and I personally like pasture better for our jack. But he is a very friendly jack. Some jacks are very aggressive and if you have never seen donkeys breed before you may be in for a shock!!




They are rough, alot of kicking and biting is normal. I can safely leave Indy in with my girls and he is safe with the babies and the jennies. Not all are, I would just watch and see how he behaves when around them, I see your girls are older than him so they should keep him in line. The jennies are pretty good at controlling the situation!! Good luck with your decision!! Oh and they are very creative at breeding through the fence!! My jack has bred one of my jennies through the fence TWICE!!!






A hot wire the first time!!



So if you want to wait until APril make sure he cannot breed through the fence!!


----------



## vetasst (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I think i will have a shock even tho I understand they are rough. It is funny you say they can breed through the fence - he has tried- but was quickly distracted when he touched his "manhood" to the hot wire. i really think he thought twice about that, at least for now. When iI decide to breed, and him being new to the scheme of things, will I have to "help" get the job done. The girls are a little taller than he is? I have a friend who has experience breeding horses and is willing to help me this first time.

Sorry for all the questions but I don't want anything bad to happen to any of my "kids"


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 14, 2008)

Kicking and biting, while "normal" in the equine behavioral catagory, is unacceptable in my barn and in most barns. That is why I do hand breeding, or AI. Yes, in nature horses will kick, bite, and display all kinds of aggressive tendencies. However, my horses are not living in that type of enviroment, and while Darwin may not care which of my horses survive and which get injured or scarred, I do. Hand breeding is the safest method, the most controlled method, and allows for sanitation as well as definate breeding dates. I do not allow pasture breeding except in rare, specialized cases.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 15, 2008)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> Kicking and biting, while "normal" in the equine behavioral catagory, is unacceptable in my barn and in most barns. That is why I do hand breeding, or AI. Yes, in nature horses will kick, bite, and display all kinds of aggressive tendencies. However, my horses are not living in that type of enviroment, and while Darwin may not care which of my horses survive and which get injured or scarred, I do. Hand breeding is the safest method, the most controlled method, and allows for sanitation as well as definate breeding dates. I do not allow pasture breeding except in rare, specialized cases.



Do you put a muzzle on your Jack when you breed him? Use a stud chain? Thanks,


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Dec 15, 2008)

Depends on the situation. Each horse is different. For big horses as a RULE I use a chain in the mouth on all horses, unless specifically told otherwise by the owner. I have used muzzles in the past, if the horse is having issues savaging. Most horses will take a chain snatch as enough discipline and don't need more. I only handbreed or do AI, I don't pasture breed.


----------



## minimule (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a big difference between breeding donkeys and breeding horses. You really can't compare horses to donkeys in this situation.

Donkeys are masichistic (sp?) The rougher the jenny the more the jack gets excited. The farm I bought my jack from started out hand breeding but finally turned them out for pasture breeding. The guy showed me his legs where there were chunks missing from being bitten and kicked.

Jacks go to a different plane when "in the mood". I've heard of them having a board broken over their head and they would ignore it and keep on pursuing.

I've always hand bred Kilroy because I am only breeding mares. He won't touch a jenny. I keep him in check too. If he starts getting too rough I put him away. Jennys seem to be tougher than mares and can take the bites and kicks where a mare can't. Jennys will also force a jack to breed them. They will even back a gelding into a corner and make them mount them if there isn't a jack around.

I don't use a muzzle on him but if he starts biting too much he goes home too.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Shawna, I was starting to bite my tongue, when I read about stallions..and thought to myself..what the he...the roughest stallion can be a breeze compared to a jack, and anyone who has been around a jack at breeding time knows that! Jacks are a whole differant "playing field" over a stallion. I hand breed my jacks, and I will use a muzzle if needed. I prefer a very controlled method of breeding, over pasture breeding. I also like to know exact dates for foaling, plus if you are breeding multiply jennys, you will have to wash your jack in-between breedings, so your jack definitely needs to learn to be well behaved when breeding. I know of people that have been hurt also when breeding..so anyone new to breeding a jack, know your jack..BE VERY CAREFUL, even the sweetest, gets zoned out at breeding time, and keep kids out of the way. Even if you decide to tease your jack to see if your jenny is in..be careful and watch how your jack reacts..teasing can tell you alot on how he will be as a breeder, just kep him under YOUR control and if you say STOP..he should STOP immediately and behave.


----------

